# Ipad 2017 ou ipad mini 4



## shina (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
je souhaite acheter un ipad mais j'hésite entre le modèle de 2017 et l'ipad mini 4 (capacité de 128go pour les 2). 
je me demande lequel sera le + longtemps mis à jour ainsi que lequel est le "mieux" ? (bien que les 2 me semble plutôt bien). Niveau batterie, durée de vie globale (je n'ai pas envie d'en changer dans 2 ans ^^). 

En usage, ça sera du basique, internet, musique, lecture de pdf principalement. 

J'ai vu les 2 modèles et j'hésite vraiment, ce n'est pas le prix le soucis (20€ d'écart entre les 2). 
Bien évidemment cela peut être un autre modèle. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2017)

Tout dépend de ton utilisation.
L'iPad Mini est d'avantage portatif. J'aime bien me servir du mien comme lecteur MP3 dans un sac à dos de sport.


----------



## ibabar (9 Novembre 2017)

J'ai racheté récemment un iPad Mini 4... que je regrette un peu...
J'avoue que le form-factor est juste génial, et je le préfère au 9.7", notamment pour sa portabilité, pour le fait de taper facilement du texte à 2 pouces (en mode portrait) ou pour son poids maîtrisé en tant que liseuse.

Mais... on sent clairement que le processeur est déjà un peu à la traîne avec iOS 11: ça tourne sans problème mais on sent quelques petits lags. Clairement iOS 12 commencera à être un peu (beaucoup) lent , et iOS 13 sera complètement à la ramasse.
Il ne faut pas oublier que l'iPad Mini 4 est sorti fin 2015 (donc même neuf aujourd'hui, c'est un produit vieux de 2 ans) avec un processeur A8 lui même présenté en 2014 avec l'iPhone 6.

Perso, je l'ai acquis (fin août) surtout pour sa portabilité, tout en ayant un écran plus grand que mon iPhone pour de la lecture ou des vidéos... ET parce que j'ai pu l'avoir à bon prix (409€ en wifi + cellular, mais 64Go, neuf bien entendu: promo SFR).
Ça me semblerait bête de payer un tel device plein pot à 649€!

Si tu hésites entre un iPad 2017 et un Mini 4, j'opterais pour... un iPad Pro 9.7" sur le refurb ou avec un bon deal en déstockage (voire une bonne occase).
Car le problème de l'iPad 2017 est que même avec un processeur revu (A9), ça n'est pas non plus pour encaisser plusieurs années (1 an de décalage avec l'A8 finalement), sans compter que l'écran est vraiment pas terrible (bien moins bon que celui du Mini 4 et même de l'iPad Air 2!!!).
Le Pro a un A9X (soit peu ou prou la puissance d'un A10), en sus d'un écran TrueTone et surtout de la compatibilité du Pencil (qui est un outil exceptionnel: pour y avoir goûté c'est clairement ce qui me manque le plus).


----------



## shina (9 Novembre 2017)

l'ipad mini 4 je pense ne pas le prendre si ios 11 commence déjà à le faire ramer ^^.  
L'ipad pro me plait bien mais les prix avec un gros stockage (128go) même en refurb ça ne sera pas dans mon budget de 500 euros :/. (il faut rajouter le prix du clavier et du pencil ^^) 

Au cash express j'ai vu un ipad air 2 128go neuf, je l'ai fait mettre de côté jusqu'a demain car si il est vraiment neuf et emballé vu le prix ça peut être une bonne affaire (379 euros).  

A coté je possède un iphone SE (qui me convient parfaitement) et un macbook pro mi 2012 sous lion encore (mon wifi est tellement pourri que je n'ai toujours pas eu le courage de faire la mise à jour).


----------



## ibabar (9 Novembre 2017)

shina a dit:


> L'ipad pro me plait bien mais les prix avec un gros stockage (128go) même en refurb ça ne sera pas dans mon budget de 500 euros :/. (il faut rajouter le prix du clavier et du pencil ^^)


Faut fouiller un peu, mais on peut trouver des deals intéressants _(souvent davantage que les occases où les mecs n'arrivent pas à ajuster le prix...)_: https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...wi-fi-silver-64-go-frontaliers-suisse-1098185
Pas d'obligation de prendre les accessoires _(juste une possibilité pour plus tard, ce qui ne sera pas le cas sur les autres) _



shina a dit:


> Au cash express j'ai vu un ipad air 2 128go neuf, je l'ai fait mettre de côté jusqu'a demain car si il est vraiment neuf et emballé vu le prix ça peut être une bonne affaire (379 euros)


L'iPad Air 2 a lui aussi un processeur A8: ce sera stricto sensu la même vélocité et la même "espérance de vie" qu'un Mini 4 
C'est ça qui est ambigu: l'iPad 2017 est moins bien que l'Air 2 _(car il reprend le design - plus épais - et les composants - écran moins bon, non laminé et non anti-reflets - de l'iPad Air 1) _mais avec un processeur revu _(A9 de l'iPhone 6s et iPhone SE) _


----------



## shina (9 Novembre 2017)

C'est un 64go :/ ça va être un peu juste. 128go est le miminum dont j'aurai besoin. 
Oui, c'est trèèès ambigu. 
A ce moment là ne vaut-il pas attendre 2018 pour changer d'ipad ? 
ça me dérangerai d'acheter un ipad aujourd'hui qui se retrouve à ramer l'année prochaine. 

Ce qui me permettra d'attendre un ipad pro d'occasion (souvent vu en vente avec clavier et stylet), je dois avouer le format 9,7 ou 10,5 est assez sympa, surtout le stylet pour écrire ^^.


----------



## ibabar (9 Novembre 2017)

shina a dit:


> A ce moment là ne vaut-il pas attendre 2018 pour changer d'ipad ?
> ça me dérangerai d'acheter un ipad aujourd'hui qui se retrouve à ramer l'année prochaine


Tu peux toujours attendre, mais c'est reculer pour mieux sauter... si tu peux attendre, c'est que tu n'en as pas vraiment besoin 
_ L'iPad Mini 4 et l'iPad Air marcheront correctement sous iOS 12 (septembre 2018) et rameront sous iOS 13 (septembre 2019)
_ L'iPad 2017 sera décalé de 1 an (ramera sous iOS 14 en septembre 2020)
_ L'iPad Pro 9.7" sera décalé de 2 ans (ramera sous iOS 15 en septembre 2021)
_ On parle ici de lags au niveau de l'OS lui-même, bien entendu tout dépend du besoin: si tu veux faire de la réalité augmentée, clairement Apple propulse son A11 Bionic - si tu as des besoins très limités ça pourra durer plus longtemps (mon iPad Mini 1 sous iOS 9 en août dernier se débrouillait encore très correctement pour lire un epub, déjà beaucoup moins pour un PDF par exemple)

Hormis la taille d'écran plus confortable par rapport à mon iPhone Plus, je n'ai pas spécialement d'intérêt à un iPad (bâtard entre mon MacBook et mon iPhone) mais pour avoir goûté au Pencil, ça change clairement les usages: l'écriture manuscrite en particulier est bluffante et très agréable.


----------



## shina (9 Novembre 2017)

ça serait pour les cours aussi du coup actuellement je prends mon macbook pro mais assez lourd à porter toute la journée sur le dos :/ les livres de cours ou documents sont en pdf . 
En soi je peux attendre 2/3 mois, je n'ai pas envie de me précipiter pour acheter un ipad et regretter ensuite car le modèle ne correspondrait pas à mon usage . 
la réalité augmentée non ^^mais certainement de la retouche photo. 

L'ipad 2017 m'a l'air très bien mais l'ipad pro et son stylet est très séduisant aussi (mais en occasion). 
je viens de mettre ios 11 sur mon SE et cela fonctionne très bien, j'ai même gagné 8go de stockage ^^


----------



## ibabar (9 Novembre 2017)

shina a dit:


> ça serait pour les cours aussi du coup actuellement je prends mon macbook pro mais assez lourd à porter toute la journée sur le dos :/ les livres de cours ou documents sont en pdf


Je n'hésiterais pas une seconde pour un Pro avec son Pencil!
Je pense que la prise de notes manuscrites est juste sans comparaison. Voire même sur un iPad Pro 12.9": j'ai eu une première génération et c'est une superbe machine avec un écran équivalent grosso modo à une feuille A4!
Pour cet usage je te déconseille aussi le Mini où les PDF sont trop petits: tu vas passer ton temps à pincher-zoomer...


----------



## shina (10 Novembre 2017)

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester l'ipad pro : le 10.5 et le 12.9 de 1ere génération encore exposé à la fnac (mais avec les prix affichés de la 2eme génération ^^).  
J'aime beaucoup l'ipad pro, le 10.5 ou 9.7 de 1ere génération pourrait me suffire largement, le 12.9 est impossible de manipuler d'une seule main :/ mais si une belle affaire se présente je ne laisserais pas passer ^^.  

64go devrait suffire niveau stockage, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon iphone et il reste encore 20go de libre.


----------

